# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 15, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Ended a 2 day customer appreciation trip for this 3 pack on a good box of 5 slot redfish and 1 oversize. They will be back down and for that we are grateful. We are in the business of entertainment around here and if you have not found the right time to try us out we have plenty of open dates in November and December for fishing and duck hunting. Bay Flats Lodge, where customer service is not our motto, its our passion.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
I always have a good time taking the CMC group out fishing, when they bring their clients to BFL to show their appreciation of them. Caught lots of fish that were just a little short of the keeper mark. Moved around till we got on a good bite. Came up a little short of a 4 man limit, but they were happy regardless. Popping corks and shrimp drifting grass beds. Midcoast corks and Waterloo rods were a good combination.

*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 78F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 30 % Precip. / 0.1 in*
Widely scattered showers or a thunderstorm early. Then partly cloudy. High around 90F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 88F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Partly cloudy skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%. 
*Synopsis: *
A light to moderate northeast to easterly flow will continue today as a weak tropical wave approaches the Texas coast. An increase in moisture with this wave will bring more scattered showers and thunderstorms to the middle Texas coastal waters today and Friday. Weak south to southeast winds will return to the region overnight into Friday. Scattered showers and thunderstorms, mainly during the overnight and morning hours, will then continue through the weekend into early next week along with a weak to moderate onshore flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics*

pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued*

Continued


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*091516*

091516


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few from the air today*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Cool video -*


----------

